# CMC Demo Account



## alexx1202 (20 April 2020)

Hi

I used to trade a CFD Demo account on CMC but the last fews days after logging in I cant view any charts. On the platform where it shows all the stock particulars (OHLC etc) fashing away it just all of the sudden says: "In Live Account Only" writtten over every stock in the list. 

This has never happened to me before. I checked with CMC and they said there is no expiry on a demo so I don't know what is going on. 

Can anyone help?

Cheers,
Alex


----------

